# PaySimple?



## shesulsa (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm finally putting information into Open Black Belt and I see their pro version (groan) requires PaySimple to accept payments for their billing feature.

Does anyone here have any experience or opinions or other information on PaySimple?  Seems like a small business version of Pay Pal.

Thanks!


----------



## Carol (Oct 11, 2012)

No experience here.  How does their take look to you? Is it a percentage comparable to other business services?


----------



## openblackbelt (Jan 1, 2013)

As of today we are making preparations to support more than PaySimple, we will be integrating Stripe most likely as an alternative. We will try offer to as many options as possible for our customers.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 1, 2013)

I saw the title and instantly thought of the line from Goodfellas
F*** you, Pay me.
Because, that, is pretty simple...


----------

